# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  For the Ladies: Cheap Beauty Alternatives OR stuff I learned from drag queens

## Guest

I mentioned my favorite discovery this morning: Monostat Chaffing Gel (has to be the "gel") 

People use face primers in Hollywood because it minimizes pores and fills in wrinkles.  You put a layer down first, then apply your makeup. Not all primers are alike.  There is the liquidy type and the silicon type.

I used to use Smashbox and it cost me $35 a bottle each time.  After reading RuPaul's book, I discovered Monostat chaffing gel.  It has the exact same ingredients and costs $5.95.  Works like a charm.





For those that don't like the feel of it, Milk of Magnesia on the face does the same thing as the liquid primers.

More cheap beauty tips...

Date night facelift for the over 50 crowd--I tried this on Mom and I swear it works, but since I applied it, you should get a friend to help you.

Tape and string...that's all there is to it.  You take two pieces of tape and a shorter piece of string and use the tape to pull the skin of the neck back and secure it.  They did this on Drag U and I was amazed and couldn't wait to try it on Mom.  She doesn't look like she's in her 50s anyway, but this totally gave her back 10 years.

You can make it yourself or buy this:

shop.cinemasecrets.com/shop-by-brand/art-harding-products/art-hardings-instant-face-neck-lift.html

----------


## The XL

Intredasting.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Intredasting.


Yes, I also can tell you how to highlight your nose to make it look smaller  --Thanks Raven!

----------


## Maximatic

So you tighten up the skin with tape. What does the makeup do?

----------


## Guest

> So you tighten up the skin with tape. What does the makeup do?


Well, here's the thing...Mom's an rhneg, too, so her skin is almost wrinkle free.  All I had to do was put the gel on, then take a makeup brush and brush on Laura Mercier Silken foundation, use the tape and she's pass for early 40's maybe even late 30's.

Mom's super pretty  :Frown: 

I look like Dad with her coloring.  I have the big eyes, but that's it.  I have the potato nose, chubby cheeks, etc that comes with being Polish.

----------


## The XL

My mom is 51 and looks great for her age.  We sometimes get mistaken for a couple when we're grabbing something to eat or whatever, and I'm only freaking 24.  She doesn't even wear makeup.

What is this I don't even.

----------


## Maximatic

> Well, here's the thing...Mom's an rhneg, too, so her skin is almost wrinkle free.  All I had to do was put the gel on, then take a makeup brush and brush on Laura Mercier Silken foundation, use the tape and she's pass for early 40's maybe even late 30's.
> 
> Mom's super pretty 
> 
> I look like Dad with her coloring.  I have the big eyes, but that's it.  I have the potato nose, chubby cheeks, etc that comes with being Polish.


You're unbelievably gorgeous. I don't understand the tape thing. Does it stay on after the treatment is done, or is it what does the work?

----------


## Guest

> My mom is 51 and looks great for her age.  We sometimes get mistaken for a couple when we're grabbing something to eat or whatever, and I'm only freaking 24.  She doesn't even wear makeup.
> 
> What is this I don't even.


When you wear makeup because of the petroleum products in it, it really harms the skin. I do spend a shitload of money on makeup made from juice.  If you just use moisturizer and don't go crazy washing it daily you don't really even need makeup.

I just fucking love to wear it.  I can't make my eyes look more like a hooker's, I'm tellin' ya.

----------


## Guest

> You're unbelievably gorgeous. I don't understand the tape thing. Does it stay on after the treatment is done, or is it what does the work?


It stays on until you're done with your date night.  Then ya just take it off.  Tell your mother.  She'll love you for it.

----------


## Guest

Here is a better example...as PEOPLE get older they get a little bit of a turkey neck, when you use the tape you don't need a facelift.

----------


## The XL

> *You're unbelievably gorgeous*. I don't understand the tape thing. Does it stay on after the treatment is done, or is it what does the work?


Rinnie doesn't like compliments.

----------


## Maximatic

> Rinnie doesn't like compliments.


So stop reping her and thumbing up her posts, then.

----------


## The XL

> So stop reping her and thumbing up her posts, then.


I'm just messing with her, haha.

----------


## Guest

Anyway....

The one thing I DO like about the way I look/features is my eyes.  I always get the: what big eyes you have!

Slavs got the good eye gene, but this can be faked using white eyeliner.



Put it on the lower eyelid "wet line" and it gives the appearance that your eyes are bigger than they are.  I do this anyway to make them seem like Disney eyes, then I put another dark line below the lashes.

The cheapest and longest lasting white eyeliner--lasts as long as MAC is from Avon.  But I use Benefits "Mr Frosty" because I have super sensitive eyes.  I have to put in Visine to wear mascara.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> my mom is 51 and looks great for her age. We sometimes get mistaken for a couple when we're grabbing something to eat or whatever, and i'm only freaking 24. She doesn't even wear makeup.
> 
> What is this i don't even.


are you a girl?!

----------


## Calypso Jones

tape and string...where is the tape and string??

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I mentioned my favorite discovery this morning: Monostat Chaffing Gel (has to be the "gel") 
> 
> People use face primers in Hollywood because it minimizes pores and fills in wrinkles. You put a layer down first, then apply your makeup. Not all primers are alike. There is the liquidy type and the silicon type.
> 
> I used to use Smashbox and it cost me $35 a bottle each time. After reading RuPaul's book, I discovered Monostat chaffing gel. It has the exact same ingredients and costs $5.95. Works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THaT IS BiTcHIN!!

----------



----------


## The XL

> are you a girl?!


No, I am not.  Not sure how you got that out of my post.

----------


## garyo

Hell, baling wire and duct tape should do.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

okay. This monostat chafing relief gel....that IS what i think it is...RIGHT??  And you use it as a primer??  Well 5.95 is WAY cheaper than the primer i purchase now.   I have found that Aveeno for babies is a really good moisture cream for under makeup.     Also.  This is not cheap but Bare Minerals, not some other bo-bo brand but THE bare minerals, is really good.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Hell, baling wire and duct tape should do.


duct tape is good for everything.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This is a tip for guys and gals.  Especially for summer....girls get chafed and itchy from their sports bras and guys get chafed and itchy from their.......uh............sporting equipment.  SO.  If ya don't do something about that then you get really red and irritated and the skin is ugly...know what fixes that and gives you beautiful baby like skin?  Gold bond medicated.    Try it.

----------



----------


## Guest

> okay. This monostat chafing relief gel....that IS what i think it is...RIGHT??  And you use it as a primer??  Well 5.95 is WAY cheaper than the primer i purchase now.   I have found that Aveeno for babies is a really good moisture cream for under makeup.     Also.  This is not cheap but Bare Minerals, not some other bo-bo brand but THE bare minerals, is really good.


Yes, it is what you think it is.  It works as a primer, I promise you.  It is the same as my Smashbox primer.

Also the tape thing...I put up a picture of a brand style so you can see how to make one at home.  Tape and string, baby.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This is too funny. So i go and buy it...i was out anyway. I got home and tried it out. I like it. AND it is the same thing as L'oreal's BLUR for which i paid 20.oo for a small tube. EXACT. THING. I will not be buying those items again. I've never heard of Smashbox. 

Thanks for the huge money saving tip on cosmetics.

----------


## Guest

> This is too funny. So i go and buy it...i was out anyway. I got home and tried it out. I like it. AND it is the same thing as L'oreal's BLUR for which i paid 20.oo for a small tube. EXACT. THING. I will not be buying those items again. I've never heard of Smashbox. 
> 
> Thanks for the huge money saving tip on cosmetics.


Yes...it saved me $28.00.   :Wink: 

Just because the economy is bad doesn't mean us gals have to sacrifice looking good.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Yes, it is what you think it is. It works as a primer, I promise you. It is the same as my Smashbox primer.
> 
> Also the tape thing...I put up a picture of a brand style so you can see how to make one at home. Tape and string, baby.


is it in this topic?   If i need long hair i'm outta luck.  I had my hair chopped off in february.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Okay i've got another tip. Proactive works extremely well on fine lines and facial imperfections (of which naturally i don't have any)  :Wink:   even if you don't have acne. And you don't even have to buy THE Proactive. You can buy the bo bo brand and it works as well. It keeps your face clear. What it does is to remove any invisible dirt, left over makeup and dead skin cells. It's a super skin cleanser. don't get it in your eyes. Get the kit and use the wash, astringent and correcting lotion.

----------



----------


## Guest

> is it in this topic?   If i need long hair i'm outta luck.  I had my hair chopped off in february.


It is, I think on page 2?  Mom's hair is a short bob and I did it in such a way that you couldn't tell.  You can buy that product or use the picture to make something like it for yourself.  It works just like a facelift, but its temporary.  Cheap tho.

She looked years younger.  I did try to use it on my chubby cheeks...it's a no go.  If you still have a lot of fat deposits like in my chubby cheeks it won't work.  It worked on her neck because it just needed to have the loose skin tightened.

----------


## Maximatic

> are you a girl?!


Yes, he's a girl, and and when he's out with his mom people just assume they're in a lesbian relationship.

----------

The XL (03-03-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Okay i've got another tip. Proactive works extremely well on fine lines and facial imperfections (of which naturally i don't have any)   even if you don't have acne. And you don't even have to buy THE Proactive. You can buy the bo bo brand and it works as well. It keeps your face clear. What it does is to remove any invisible dirt, left over makeup and dead skin cells. It's a super skin cleanser. don't get it in your eyes. Get the kit and use the wash, astringent and correcting lotion.


I meant to ask you...the Aveeno for babies...do you use a lot of it or like a dime size?

----------


## Calypso Jones

not even a dime size. It seems to go a long way. I have enough for my face, throat and DO NOT FORGET YOUR EAR LOBES. they catch a lot of hell.  It's a very effective, Cheap, (don't tell the anybody) moisturizer.   I have known about aveeno for a long time, I have sensitive skin.  Ah am a delicat flowah.   Just realized not too long ago that the baby version is super as a moisturizer for under makeup or anytime.   It's pure, non-comedogenic, light, and effective, made for delicate skin.   I sound like my dermatologist.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm gonna start a topic related to this about current fashion trends. LIKE, what are you seeing colorwise coming out for spring. I'm seeing a lot of blue=green and loads of salmon.   It's gonna be a good season for me because i can wear these colors pretty well.

----------



----------


## Guest

> not even a dime size. It seems to go a long way. I have enough for my face, throat and DO NOT FORGET YOUR EAR LOBES. they catch a lot of hell.  It's a very effective, Cheap, (don't tell the anybody) moisturizer.   I have known about aveeno for a long time, I have sensitive skin.  Ah am a delicat flowah.   Just realized not too long ago that the baby version is super as a moisturizer for under makeup or anytime.   It's pure, non-comedogenic, light, and effective, made for delicate skin.   I sound like my dermatologist.


I use Juice Beauty since I'm allergic to a lot of stuff.  I'll try the aveeno on my hand and see how it goes.  Juice is the SHIT, but...it's fairly pricey.  Great stuff tho.  I use the Green Apple Peel and then their conditioner.

I had just wanted to do a thread on cheaper alternatives since the economy looks to be a malingering pile of spew.

Another thing for the people who aren't overly sensitive or for a quick fix for a wedding...take the white Halloween face makeup and after you put down the primer, run that at the cheek line, near the eyebrow and on the nose let it "bake"/set, then put on the foundation, and it gives good highlights.

Also NYX cosmetics is like the frugal person's MAC.  You can find most of the same stuff but at drugstore prices.

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/c-2-eye-shadow.aspx

----------


## Calypso Jones

I was gonna say something about highlighter.    I use that.  It does work.   Also a little dab of white at the inner corners of your eye to brighten and widen if that is the look you are after.     My girlfriend just told me today about a Joan Collins video where she does her own make-up.  She has always done her own makeup....she's 78 but still gorgeous.   
She showed how to use a bit of gold on the center top eye lid to give sparkle/shine to the eye.   THat's what we were doing out today.  She was tenacious about finding that gold that Joan Collins used on her eye.

----------


## Guest

Joan Collins is ultra fabulous!

If you don't mind paying a little more...this product is AWESOME (gold)

----------


## Maximatic

> Joan Collins is ultra fabulous!
> 
> If you don't mind paying a little more...this product is AWESOME (gold)


Are you getting paid for this thread?

----------


## Guest

> Are you getting paid for this thread?


HAHAHAHAHAHA

 :Big Grin:  

You made me smile.  Calypso and I ARE starting to sound infomercialish.  Sorry, I am just stuck inside for another week and I'm doing nonstop online shopping.

----------


## Calypso Jones

That looks awesome.  That may be what my friend needs.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.amazon.com/Benefit-Gilded.../dp/B002T6TWV6

this is not a bad price.

----------



----------


## Guest

> That looks awesome.  That may be what my friend needs.


I use it as a lip liner, too--OH, I totally forgot.

Lip stain.  I put that down first.  I buy the cheap crap from the drug store because it last longer than the expensive stuff, I get plain old Cover Girl lip stain, put that on my lips THEN I put on my MAC gloss.

----------


## Guest

> http://www.amazon.com/Benefit-Gilded.../dp/B002T6TWV6
> 
> this is not a bad price.


WOW!  Go you!  I paid $30 for that at Ulta.

----------


## Maximatic

> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
>  
> 
> You made me smile.  Calypso and I ARE starting to sound infomercialish.  Sorry, I am just stuck inside for another week and I'm doing nonstop online shopping.


Buy me something. I'll take some of that smashmouth stuff. It sounds good.

----------


## Guest

> Buy me something. I'll take some of that smashmouth stuff. It sounds good.


I'll buy ya something.  What do you want?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I just bought a bunch of stuff called DermaSilk. Moisturizing something or other, eye lift.... It works. I just realized what it reminds me of.....the white of egg. I'll do a test and see if it is the same. I'll bet it is. And egg is a damn site less expensive than under an ounce of dermasilk eye lift. AND a Peel. Not really a peel i don't think but rather a very fine scrub. After i purchased it online i found some unhappy customers. I had already opened the moisturizing stuff...i like it. It has a pleasant smell a lot like stryvectin which i liked but there is something about paying $150 for 4oz or less of a really good smelling moisturizer. Although. I think it made my lashes thicker.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I just bought a bunch of stuff called DermaSilk. Moisturizing something or other, eye lift.... It works. I just realized what it reminds me of.....the white of egg. I'll do a test and see if it is the same. I'll bet it is. And egg is a damn site less expensive than under an ounce of dermasilk eye lift. AND a Peel. Not really a peel i don't think but rather a very fine scrub. After i purchased it online i found some unhappy customers. I had already opened the moisturizing stuff...i like it. It has a pleasant smell a lot like stryvectin which i liked but there is something about paying $150 for 4oz or less of a really good smelling moisturizer. Although. I think it made my lashes thicker.


Egg whites  ::nods::

Also, take your wet coffee grounds and put them in the old ice trays and freeze them.  THEN before you go out on a hot date, use them around your eye area.  The caffeine in the coffee tightens the skin, as well as, the cold.

I bought mom the Clarins (awesome stuff) that tightens everything and I also got her ... something from Lancome for her eyes, but I can't remember.  I know she said it works awesome.  I'll ask her what it was--but...its high priced.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Here is a better example...as PEOPLE get older they get a little bit of a turkey neck, when you use the tape you don't need a facelift.


THIS has got to be what that LIFELIFT stuff is.    I've had a facelift.  And you don't walk out of the office after an hour.  Somebody takes you home and you sleep for the next 3 days.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Egg whites ::nods::
> 
> Also, take your wet coffee grounds and put them in the old ice trays and freeze them. *THEN before you go out on a hot date, use them around your eye area. The caffeine in the coffee tightens the skin, as well as, the cold*.
> 
> I bought mom the Clarins (awesome stuff) that tightens everything and I also got her ... something from Lancome for her eyes, but I can't remember. I know she said it works awesome. I'll ask her what it was--but...its high priced.


well the coffee thing sounds good.  Do ya have anything for black eyes though...cause i'm gonna need it once i get home and the Captain finds out where i went.

----------



----------


## Guest

> THIS has got to be what that LIFELIFT stuff is.    I've had a facelift.  And you don't walk out of the office after an hour.  Somebody takes you home and you sleep for the next 3 days.


No, that is under the skin.  My coworker's wife got one...yeh....um...

----------


## Guest

> well the coffee thing sounds good.  Do ya have anything for black eyes though...cause i'm gonna need it once i get home and the Captain finds out where i went.


Cheep green cover up stick...great for anything red on your face OR black eyes.   :Smile: 

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...goobase_filler

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'll need more than one tube.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

Look what pink concealer does.

http://www.bellasugar.com/What-Do-Pi...ers-Do-7874746

----------


## Calypso Jones

@Rina_Dragonborn. Thanks for this topic tonite. It was fun. I hope you add more to it. I've got to go to bed. Shopping and lunch just wear the hell outta me.

----------



----------


## The XL

I'm 24, ain't nobody got time for this aging stuff.  

Actually, it's weird to think I'm closer to 30 than 18 now.  I'll be 30 before I know it.   :Frown:

----------


## Guest

> I'm 24, ain't nobody got time for this aging stuff.  
> 
> Actually, it's weird to think I'm closer to 30 than 18 now.  I'll be 30 before I know it.


**pats back**

There there.

----------

The XL (03-04-2013)

----------


## Guest

More cheap tips:

1. Make your own exfoliant using either honey and large grain brown sugar or large grain sea salt
2. To plump your lips quickly, go to the health food store and buy cinnamon oil--word of warning, rubbing this on the lips will make them swell and turn pink but it will be a bit of stinging feeling. Works better than store bought plumpers
3. Put pepto bismal on your face once a week to prevent pimples and tighten the skin
4. Make your own lip color out of old lipsticks by pulling the stubs out of the containers, putting them in a bowl, microwaving slightly, stir, and then once cooled apply with lip brush

----------


## Guest

I forgot, this is cheap mascara but works as well as Dior
*L'Oreal Double exteNd Beauty Tubes Mascara Black Black*

----------


## Guest

One of the drag queens over here turned me onto this place

http://www.cinemasecrets.com/-profes...ce/foundation/

Those foundations are guaranteed to work on wrinkles, large pores, and male stubble  :Smile:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> One of the drag queens over here turned me onto this place
> 
> http://www.cinemasecrets.com/-profes...ce/foundation/
> 
> Those foundations are guaranteed to work on wrinkles, large pores, and male stubble



well then you really shoulda noted that post this way then huh? @The XL heh heh heh That way when he and his mama go out to lunch they'll look like SISTERS.

on a more serious note. 2 other girlfriends that i gave the tip about Monistat7 went out and bought it. You watch. The monistat people will stop making it when they find out women are using it as a cosmetic. OR THEY"LL TINT IT PURPLE or something.

----------

The XL (03-05-2013)

----------


## The XL

> well then you really shoulda noted that post this way then huh? @The XL heh heh heh That way when he and his mama go out to lunch they'll look like SISTERS.


You talkin shit, huh?


I'm pissed now.

----------


## Guest

> well then you really shoulda noted that post this way then huh? @The XL heh heh heh That way when he and his mama go out to lunch they'll look like SISTERS.
> 
> on a more serious note. 2 other girlfriends that i gave the tip about Monistat7 went out and bought it. You watch. The monistat people will stop making it when they find out women are using it as a cosmetic. OR THEY"LL TINT IT PURPLE or something.


 @Calypso Jones,

you are so right...dammit.  They could change the formula.  Oh noooes.

The purple tint would worth tho to make those with yellow tones look better tho.   :Wink:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I forgot, this is cheap mascara but works as well as Dior
> *L'Oreal Double exteNd Beauty Tubes Mascara Black Black*



is this stuff gloppy?  Or clumpy?   I hate that.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had an older lady client years ago and i remarked to her one day...your skin is gorgeous. What is your secret?

Her answer: Exfoliate, exfoliate, exfoliate.

----------


## Guest

http://www.vivawoman.net/2008/10/15/...tamin-c-serum/



I’m so excited about this DIY homemade vitamin C serum! I was  thinking of getting the L-Ascorbic Acid for awhile but was worried that I  wouldn’t be able to concoct a proper serum. After reading the  formulation on a few beauty forums, especially from Alyssa aka Complex  Beauty at Glowing Diva, I developed more confidence and ordered my first kit from Whoopeekiddies. And it turned out so easy! Now I’m kicking myself for not trying it out earlier.


*Benefits of L-Ascorbic Acid for our skin*

Vitamin C has worked well for me in my skincare regime and as I’ve covered in my earlier entry on the different types of vitamin C for skincare,  L-Ascorbic Acid is known to be the only natural form of Vitamin C in  skin care products. It is a potent antioxidant proven to stimulate the  synthesis of collagen, strengthens the capillaries and cell walls, as  well as protect both beta-carotene and Vitamin E from oxidation. But  while it easily absorbed by the skin and can stay for up to 72 hours,  L-ascorbic acid can be irritating to those with sensitive skin. In  addition, it is highly unstable and oxidize rapidly.

The kit's only about $4 whereas the stuff you buy at origins or l'occitane is close to $40

----------


## The XL

I woke up and splashed water on my face.  True story.  Inexpensive and effective skincare.

----------



----------


## Guest

> is this stuff gloppy?  Or clumpy?   I hate that.


Naw, you can actually see the added fiber strings.  You use the white, let it set, and then use the black over it and it's AWESOME.

----------


## The XL

On the real, though.  Exercise, drinking a lot of water, and eating foods high in antioxidants are good ways to keep looking young as you get older, male or female.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> http://www.vivawoman.net/2008/10/15/...tamin-c-serum/
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited about this DIY homemade vitamin C serum! I was thinking of getting the L-Ascorbic Acid for awhile but was worried that I wouldn’t be able to concoct a proper serum. After reading the formulation on a few beauty forums, especially from Alyssa aka Complex Beauty at Glowing Diva, I developed more confidence and ordered my first kit from Whoopeekiddies. And it turned out so easy! Now I’m kicking myself for not trying it out earlier.
> 
> 
> *Benefits of L-Ascorbic Acid for our skin*
> 
> ...


why can't i buy the vitamin c at the drug store and do it myself?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> On the real, though. Exercise, drinking a lot of water, and eating foods high in antioxidants are good ways to keep looking young as you get older, male or female.



good genes don't hurt.

----------

The XL (03-05-2013)

----------


## The XL

> good genes don't hurt.


Not at all.  Hopefully I get my moms genes, haha.  My dad looked 10+ years older than her despite their only being a year between them.

----------


## Guest

> why can't i buy the vitamin c at the drug store and do it myself?


You can...I think I'm going to try it.  I pay $60 for DHC and Philosophy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Bought the l'oreal mascara...so far so good.    Not clumpy at all.  nice.  I paid 9.00 for it.

----------


## Guest

> Bought the l'oreal mascara...so far so good.    Not clumpy at all.  nice.  I paid 9.00 for it.


Told ya.  That's two for me, right?   :Wink:

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes.  and i appreciate it.   Passed the info on to the appropriate girl friends.   What else you got??

----------


## Calypso Jones

Great ideas for alternative cheap cosmetics for women.   That monistat 7 chafing gel is fabulous as a primer...works, non-irritating and costs 75% less than L'Oreal primer.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This monistat 7 is great as an itch stopper. MOsquito bites, flea bites, bug bites...whatever.   SO.  I was looking on line to see if it was safe for animals because they'll lick what you put on them.  It's safe.   We're using it on a little terrier type dog for eczema.    I'll let y'all know how it works..It's on his back.  His name is Diesel.  The Captain's idea.   He's always wanted to name one the children/grandchildren Diesel but none of the parents will allow it.    SO, one couple named the dog Diesel.   really cute.

To my point:   WHILE I was searching I found out that some people use the product to grow hair.   Like...on your head.    The captain has all his hair so I won't see any results there unless it will make it thicker.

----------

